#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  JIMS Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee,  Branches, Placements Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Jagan Nath Gupta Memorial Educational Society is a registered  			non-profit organization imparting high quality professional  			education to create a pool of professionally qualified and skilled  			managers and entrepreneurs to meet the growing needs of trade and  			the industry. The society has performed a steller role in spreading  			education in science and management in India by establishing a  			number of campuses in Delhi and Jaipur. The students after  			completing their courses successfully take up the role of  			entrepreneurs or join industry and business as professionals. They  			are readily accepted by both the public and private sector in India  			and abroad.

*Branches*

B.Tech. (Computer Science & Engineering)B.Tech. (Electronics & Communication Engineering)B.Tech. (Mechanical Engineering)B.Tech. (Electrical Engineering)B.Tech. (Civil Engineering)
*Fee Structure*

The fee structure for all B.Tech. courses is Rs. 80,000/- annually. An amount of  Rs. 5,000/- is to be paid at the time of admission as a Security deposit (Refundable).

*Campus Facilities*

*COMPUTER LABS*

Today, the world is moving on the Information Super Highway. Every progressive business the world over is IT enabled. With this emphasis, all the computer centres at JIMS are equipped with Pentium based Networking System running on Windows platform. To facilitate research and development work, computer labs with TFT's monitor and dual core processor have been installed with latest software and are linked to High-Speed Internet Connectivity round-the-clock.

Wi-Fi enabled CampusComputer Labs with TFT's Monitors and Dual core processor.Access to high-speed laser printerInternet bandwidth of 2 Mbps available round the clock.Pentium Based Networking System Running on Windows.The computer network is linked to all classrooms, faculty rooms and administrative blocks.Latest Softwares (Windows 2003 Server, Linux SUSE, Windows 2000 Professional, Microsoft Office 2007, Norton Endpoint Symantec Antivirus, Acrobat Reader 8.0, SPSS, Prowess, Adobe Photoshop CS4, Systate etc.)Tally software
*LIBRARY / BOOK BANK*

A well stocked library covering all management subjects provides the right ambience for students to study and to improve their comprehensive power. The library provides the latest edition of books of different authors and journals/magazines for all management subjects. It is having computerized issue and receipt facility and internet link to other prominent library systems.

In addition, reference books and newspapers are also available for students to scan the environment and to improve their general awareness.

*Boys & Girls HOSTELS*

In addition to conducive academic environment, the institute also provides excellent facilities for sports, cultural activities, and good living conditions. Our Boys Hostels are situated by the side of Golf Course in Alpha and Delta sector, only 4 KM away from the campus. Transport facility is provided from the hostels.

Girls Hostel is within the campus premises, having airy rooms with all basic amenities. Safe, Secure & Healthy environment. 

*CAFETERIA*

Believing that the cafeteria is leverage to refresh and energies healthy students the JIMS cafeteria is a place which caters to hygienic and delicious refreshments and snacks. Sitting together, sharing thoughts and group discussions on various subjects & associated problems; gives the students a calm and natural environment for finding solutions to them.  

*TRANSPORTATION*
The institute provides bus service for students and faculty to commute from various pre-selected nodal points to JIMS Greater Noida campus.

*MEDICAL FACILITIES*

Sharda, Jiwan, Kailash and Krishna hospitals are located in close proximity of the institute for providing health care support. Even hostel students are given medical coverage by Ashtha Hospital and Navin Hospital.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: Galgotia Greater  Noida 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Branches, Placements, Fee JSS Noida 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs, Placements, Branches, Fee - Discussion JRE Engineering College, Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements AIMT Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placement, Branches Discussion IILM Greater Noida admission 2012, campus, fee, branches, placements, ranking

----------

